# Profibus <-> Festo Controller CMMS Verbindungsproblem



## bluesky (3 September 2008)

Hallo,
Ich sitze zur zeit im Rahmen meines Studiums (also noch ein Neuling) an einem Aufbau mit CPU315 2DP und Festo Controller CMMS für eine Servoachse. Hardwaremässig habe ich alles ohne Problem hinbekommen. Der CMMS besitzt in seinem Einschub eine Profibuskarte. Die erforderlichen GSD-Dateien wurden eingebunden und mittels Dip Schalter die Adresse im Controler und in der Hardware des Simatic Managers eingestellt. Als erstes Projekt habe ich einen von Festo mitgelieferten Baustein verwendet. Hardware und programm wurde in die Steuerung geladen. Sps zeigt auch keinerlei Fehler. Auch die "BUS BEREIT" Led am Controller leuchtet. Wenn ich jedoch in der variablentabelle Bits zur Ansteuerung des Controllers setze, bekomme ich keinerlei Antwort vom Controller. 
Hat zufällig jemand Erfahrung mit diesen Festo-Controllern. Kann ich die Kommunikation über deb Profibus irgendwie kontrollieren.

Danke und Gruss
bluesky


----------



## HaDi (4 September 2008)

Diesen Controller kenne ich leider nicht, bei anderen Systemen ist es aber i.d.R. so, dass man dem Controller über einen Parameter sagen muss, dass er über Profibus kommunizieren soll. Du kannst ja auch mal dein Projekt hier reinstellen, deiner Beschreibung nach scheint das aber o.k. zu sein.

Grüße von HaDi


----------



## bluesky (4 September 2008)

*Lösung gefunden*

Hallo, das Problem an der gnzen Sache ist das dieses Modell relativ neu ist und auch bei uns in der Firma noch nie eingesetzt wurde. Auch bei Festo selber muss man etwas suchen bis man jemanden findet, der sich mit dem Modell auskennt. 
Letztendliches Problem war das der Controller, der über den FB10 gestuert wird. Im Aufruf des Bausteins werden die Ein-und Ausgangadressbereiche in Hex eingestellt, welche mit denen im Hardwaremanager übereinstimmen müssen. Standardmässig sind Ein- und Ausgangsbereiche jeweils mit Hex 100 programmiert, was eigendlich recht wenig Sinn macht. Ändert man den Eingangsbereich auf Hex 104 setzt sich "das Monster" in Bewegung.

Danke an alle die, die sich meinem Problem angetahn haben.:-D


----------



## HaDi (4 September 2008)

Schön, dass du es zum Laufen bekommen hast, das freut mich.
Dass du den E-Bereich auf Hex104 ändern musstest deutet m.E. darauf hin, dass dieser FB10 möglicherweise noch nicht ganz ausgereift ist. Es ist an sich nicht ungewöhnlich, dass sowohl E- als auch A-Bereich auf Hex100 eingestellt sind, weil man damit i.d.R. außerhalb des Prozessabbilds liegt und wenn der E/A-Bereich größer als 4Byte ist (wird hier wohl auch so sein), werden dann gerne SFC14/15 benutzt, um die Daten konsistent mit dem Slave auszutauschen.

Grüße von HaDi


----------

